# 2012 Pirtek Fishing Challenge



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

I've taken part every year since moving here. Great cause and an excuse to fish, not to mention the chance to win a prize.

They've introduced a kayak/land-based only category this year which should be interesting.

It's only $20 fellas and you get a nice cap and brag mat out of it if nothing else, so go signup!!!!


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Great idea and obviously a very worthy cause.Didnt have any idea of this so thanks for the post ive just entered.Hopefully my luck will continue and i can win another random draw prize.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Damn. Always seem to be working anytime there is anything good on.


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

I see that QLD has 3 species of fish to target but they don't tell you until the night before what the species are. What were the target species in Qld last year? I'm keen to enter but I'm worried that they'll have bream, bass and snapper or mackerel. If I knew that Jacks or Barra were on the list I would definitely do it.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi Ringo, I'm not sure what the species for QLD were last year but a quick google should answer that. They change it each year, but they always have species that should be readily accessible and catchable to everyone in the state, within reason. For example they never choose species that could normally only be caught by boat such as tuna. But the species is beside the point. Please try and see this as supporting a worthy charity and getting an excuse to fish at the same time, rather than a competition. Even if you fail to catch the target species you will have at least contributed to a good cause!! Hope you decide to take part.
Paul


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, you're right Paul. It's a $20 donation to a good cause and a good excuse to go fishing. That's all I really need to know.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Is it compulsory to photograph yourself with the poxy cap?


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Just bumping this thread since it is for a charitable cause.

Obviously can't make firm plans until we know the target species, but if anyone is taking part from Sydney area and keen to fish together, give me a yell.


----------



## Pict (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll be around somewhere from Captain Cook Bridge around to the Bay. Likely from a boat though, but we'll see how that eventuates. Should be a good day!


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Occulator said:


> I'll be taking part Paul and would love some company. We should talk about a venue and times (somewhere on the north shore perhaps) when target species are announced.


Realistically there's probably only 5-6 species that are common enough to be targeted (from both shore and boat) so we can probably formulate a couple of plans prior to sat night and that firm up once we they're announced. Personally I think the only species they'll choose from are Bream, Whiting, Flathead, Salmon, Tailor, and then Bass for the freshie fishos. It's not a pre-requisite to fish from the yak, but I would prefer to if possible. You might want to reconsider fishing with me when you find out that I have never caught a bream, whiting, or flathead from the yak though!! :shock: In my defence I never target them! However I used to do okay for flathead wading the sandflats at narrabeen with either live poddies or flicking plastics, so catching them isn't beyond me.

There's plenty of whiting being caught off Dee Why at the moment and I presume the gutters on most of the northern beaches would be the same (I live in Dee Why so see the locals catching them).

I picked up a really good size tailor in north harbour a week ago (in the path of the manly ferry so lost the school when I had to move) so that's one place to target those.

Bass, never caught one so wouldn't even try.

Bream, not a clue. Only ever fished for them from wharfs in my pre-yak days. I know of a couple of massive 1kg+ fish that are resident on a tiny rock outcrop in the middle of balmoral beach and have caught & released them a few times, but other than there I wouldn't know where to look for big fish.

Salmon, well I also caught one of those in north harbour recently. I guess they're everywhere and anywhere really, along with all of the other pelagics!

It will be interesting if kingfish comes up  There's monsters at north head and the main harbour markers at the moment!

Anyway, I'm happy to travel anywhere within an hour or so really so open to suggestions!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

I have entered, notice Canberra falls in the MDB category!

Anyone else from Canberra AKFF chapter entered?


----------



## hulmy (Jul 4, 2010)

Fellow canberran here. I entered last year but it was more of a donation as I never wet a line and will look the same way again this year. I'm keen to find out the species though.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## FiftyCal (Sep 1, 2010)

hulmy said:


> Fellow canberran here. I entered last year but it was more of a donation as I never wet a line and will look the same way again this year. I'm keen to find out the species though.
> 
> Good luck everyone.


Same here. Last year it was pissing down. I'm usually busy on a Sunday too...


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

paulthetaffy said:


> Just bumping this thread since it is for a charitable cause.
> 
> Obviously can't make firm plans until we know the target species, but if anyone is taking part from Sydney area and keen to fish together, give me a yell.


G'day Paul, I'll be out with wife in tow on the back of the PA  Bit hard to confirm location yet , but at this stage we're thinking about floating around the Hawkesbury at a reef that often produces Bream and the occasional mulloway , the "boss" wants to show me up again ;-) NOT THIS TIME !!!!


----------



## poppyd (Dec 14, 2011)

The BOSS heading out at 6 in the morn :lol: :lol: 
I shouldnt laugh I am sure she will smash me ;-) 
Oh well its all for a great cause.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

You know I didn't neven think that Jew's might be on the species list! But good to know there are bream locations too! Anyway, have never fished the hawksbury. Where do you launch from? As I said to occy, I'm hoping to get an idea of locations/tactics for the likely species prior to the weekend so a quick decision can be made late Saturday. They don't announce the species until 10pm do they?


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

poppyd said:


> The BOSS heading out at 6 in the morn :lol: :lol:
> I shouldnt laugh I am sure she will smash me ;-)
> Oh well its all for a great cause.


 ;-) Yes Poppyd, it will be a mission to wake her early ! _*God help us if she hooks up *_ :twisted:


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Here are the Target Species for each state and territory:

Murray/Darling Basin	European Carp
Murray/Darling Basin	Golden Perch
Murray/Darling Basin	Redfin
NSW/ACT	Bass
NSW/ACT	Flathead
NSW/ACT	Tailor
NSW/ACT	Whiting
NT	Barramundi
QLD	Barramundi
QLD	Flathead
QLD	Whiting
SA	Australian Salmon
TAS	Flathead
VIC	Australian Salmon
VIC	Flathead
WA	Bream (Black, Pikey, Yellowfin)
WA	Golden Trevally


----------



## Pict (Feb 26, 2012)

Flathead and Tailor will be my targets.

If its as nice as it was today it will be a fantastic day!

Got prawns, and some SP's ready to go!


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Oooohhhh geez, the Massive will feel right at home!!!

Carp or Redfin or Yellowbelly!!! (OR??!?!?)

Will spend most of the day pigging then hit the yak for an Arvo Golden splash (Or vice versa).


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Good luck to all, should be a great day weather wise in Sydney, see you out there if your on the Hawkesbury

PS would anyone notice if I photoshop this green back onto my mat ;-) DAM !! Couldn't be lucky enough a second time :lol:


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

How did everyone go? I did a lot of trolling for tailor but could only get salmon. Then hit the flats and managed a few flathead including my PB at 76cm, just as I was about to head in! Quick trip to shore to photo it on the brag mat and released her. Doubt it will win, but it was a beautiful fish!


















Paul


----------



## Pict (Feb 26, 2012)

Jeez! Nice fish there Paul

I was stoked with my 42cm flatty!


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Nice Flathead Paul, congrats on a PB. Did alot better than us, we caught lots of fish , problem was it was quantity not quality :lol:


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Nice lizard!
I was also targeting flatties, so went to my usual spot that has yielded 40+ cm models every trip recently. Tiddler town today! I didn't even bother measuring, estimate a couple close to 40cm, a few between 35 and 40, and a heap of smaller ones. Got a wet bum - one of the rougher days I've been out in. Did get a nice feed (or 2) from the 6 I kept, + whiting, and met some fellow 'yakkers too.
Beats working.


----------



## camel (Oct 4, 2005)

paulthetaffy said:


> . Doubt it will win, but it was a beautiful fish!
> 
> Paul


Nice fish Paul,

You proberbly already onto it but I think there's a yak section. There might better odds at a prize If you submit in that section.

Ant


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great flatty there Paul 

I had a really fun day fishing the challenge with Paff at a few local haunts, and we both managed a carp to enter which was cool. 8) Mine was a stinking fat pig of a thing, and was a PB by a long way. Very satisfying to land it on 6lb line, after spotting the fish from the kayak and lobbing a bunch of worms on its nose. It went 83cm and an estimated 10kg+. Kudos to Derek for great photo skills, and a premium quality worm supply from his compost bin.


----------



## GetSharkd (Feb 1, 2012)

Squidder said:


> Very satisfying to land it on 6lb line, after spotting the fish from the kayak and lobbing a bunch of worms on its nose. It went 83cm and an estimated 10kg+.


Nice one Squidder, that's one fat carp ! Would have been a shit load of fun


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Once again Squidder abuses his Bream gear on ferals (Pigging).

Great stories behind this one, needless to say when he was paddling back the kayak looked like it was floundering!

:twisted:

My day was slower from the bank, upgraded to a 53.8cm model by lunch and not a touch after (Come on mystery length!)

:lol:


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

That's a serious carp squidder on any tackle, let alone 6lb from a kayak!! That should really put you in the running too!


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Is it a good thing if they email you asking for high res versions of the photos you submitted??  Quietly excited now!!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Gotta be a good thing Paul! They have a slideshow running on the website with ~30 photos on it, didn't see anyone I knew.


----------



## si75 (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice work Paul - any idea what sort of size took the prize last year, that might give you a clue!


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

No idea actually Si, can't see it on their website either. It might amount to nothing but will keep you posted!


----------



## theGT58 (Nov 1, 2011)

Some great fish caught, thats a beast of a carp! Especially on 6lb line

Gotta say though i was a bit annoyed with the NSW/ACT species. I couldn't get involved last weekend at any rate but would have been basically forced to drive 2 hrs (from canberra) to be properly involved and catch the ocean species allocated (correct me if im wrong, I didn't look right into it). Why not yellowbelly or redfin? I was a bit confused by the species choice?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I agree the rules were a little confusing (ie. none of the species listed for NSW/ACT were able to be caught in the ACT) - but ACT also falls under Murray Darling Basin, so we were able to chase Carp/redfin/golden perch.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

Squidder said:


> Great flatty there Paul
> 
> I had a really fun day fishing the challenge with Paff at a few local haunts, and we both managed a carp to enter which was cool. 8) Mine was a stinking fat pig of a thing, and was a PB by a long way. Very satisfying to land it on 6lb line, after spotting the fish from the kayak and lobbing a bunch of worms on its nose. It went 83cm and an estimated 10kg+. Kudos to Derek for great photo skills, and a premium quality worm supply from his compost bin.


Under fire as well. Great work, that photo turned out great. Your Quest really did look like a barge on the water on your way back......


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

I ended up winning the NSW Kayak section for flathead which I'm pretty pleased with. Not a huge prize ($200 BLA voucher) but happy all the same for my first ever attempt at catching flatties from the yak!

Big congrats to squidder though who took out 1st prize for European Carp in MDB!!!


----------



## ringo (Oct 3, 2008)

Congrats Paul although I'm a bit disappointed that you only won a voucher. When I checked out the Pirtek website I thought that you must have won an Ocean Kayak. It looks very deceiving the way they've listed the winners. They should have just said- Kayak winner ..... and not Ocean Kayak ....


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Squidder, you rule mate.
Thats an insanely big carp on 6lb.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Cheers guys, I've been away trout fishing with no mobile reception for most of the weekend, so was surprised and delighted to learn that I had the biggest carp when we got back to civilisation. Thanks to everyone who fished the Pirtek challenge for supporting a great cause. Congrats Paul for winning the kayak section for flatties, that's a great result  I felt a bit bad for beating the bloke in second by 2.8cm, but only for a second :lol:

Here's the beast on the mat:


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats a cracker fish mate - and what awesome news to recieve on our way back to civilisation! 
Very well done mate - and very well done Paul too!
Great effort guys!


----------

